
Ask HN: What's your opinion on Toptal? - drinchev
Hello,<p>I&#x27;m in an interview process with Toptal and I wanted to know if things changed since two years ago [1].<p>So basically :<p>1. Does anyone makes good money with the website ?<p>2. Is the technical interview worth it?<p>[1] : https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=10107448
======
ccdev
It's hard for me to tell. I've expressed interest in working in them in the
past, and I have past remote work experience with good collaboration skills
online, but they never moved forward for an interview with me :-/

------
astro_sloth
I had an awful experience and ended up them having to refund me the fee
required to start the job search. My company needed someone with WebRTC
expertise and they had no one that knew anything about that technology which
is strange seen as it's quite a big deal right now with apple having added
into the latest release of Safari etc.

Lots of yeses but really they should of said no no no

~~~
ermir
I was just finishing my application there as a freelance WebRTC developer, and
you might have missed me by a day or so. If you are still looking for someone
with WebRTC knowledge, my profile has my contact info, including a project I
implemented in WebRTC.

